# Knocking rod??



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey! I didnt know where to look for this on here and I did a search and could not find it. I found a '88 300zx that is in fair condition. Enough for us to play with. But it said it had a knocking rod? No clue what that is. Someone please inform me! Thanks kids! 



*~*lara*~*


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tee hee kids Your car is older than you too. So don't be going on and spouting like that

Naw just playin, BUT

Are you sure he said knocking rod? If that's so, a major rebulid is in order. Now if it's ticking lifters that's pretty normal.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Yea. My car is older than me. Im learning. Im only 17 and female. So I think Im doing pretty well for myself.  But yea...he said knocking rod. Thanks for the info. Thats prolly why he only wanted 800 for it. But me and a friend thought itd be an awesome fix up. I have a 83 280zx that I am in love with! I have a pic of it on here somewhere that I need to find. Its in wonderful condition with only 

Thanks again
*~*lara*~*


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It would require a rebuild....or you could drop a VG30ET in it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Or a 350 chevy........a knocking rod? what about a knocking valve? Dont let these guys know if its automatic or not .....theyll rip you a new one


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

were can i buy a knocking rod from? :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> were can i buy a knocking rod from? :thumbup:


As funny as that is lol


It wasn't needed.

SBC Z..... What has the world came to


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> As funny as that is lol
> 
> 
> It wasn't needed.
> ...


Big V8s with gobs of power. Get a ride in one and your prospective will change in a heart beat. Though I would rather have an SBC 260 or 280.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Big V8s with gobs of power. Get a ride in one and your prospective will change in a heart beat. Though I would rather have an SBC 260 or 280.


Take a ride in _my_ Z, and _your_ perspective will change. I've left a lot of V8s in my mirrors at the track. Including a 280 with an SBC. 

EDIT: Sorry JamesZ, thought I was talking to Todd for a minute. Nevermind.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If I had a SBC in a Z (first it would be a 280) it would HAVE to be supercharged..


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Take a ride in _my_ Z, and _your_ perspective will change. I've left a lot of V8s in my mirrors at the track. Including a 280 with an SBC.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry JamesZ, thought I was talking to Todd for a minute. Nevermind.


Line up next to my Z and ummmm oh wait line up to it when it runs again. Of course it is still going to be a VG30ET.

I'd like to pick up a slicktop and drop an LS1 with a T56 in it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Line up next to my Z and ummmm oh wait line up to it when it runs again. Of course it is still going to be a VG30ET.
> 
> I'd like to pick up a slicktop and drop an LS1 with a T56 in it.


Well, you know how I feel about cross swapping. Remember that huge fight I had with wtf was his name.......


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

wow. and i thought i got off subject easily. but! i have a 280zx that i love and i am currently in the process of finding an engine to put in it. mine runs fine. i just want more power. like every one else. 

*~*lara*~*


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hsvblondie428 said:


> wow. and i thought i got off subject easily. but! i have a 280zx that i love and i am currently in the process of finding an engine to put in it. mine runs fine. i just want more power. like every one else.
> 
> *~*lara*~*


Yeah we do that sometimes. For the 280ZX I would just suggest an L28ET swap. For the Z31 if your not worried about power another VG30E can be had very cheap, and a VG30ET swap wouldn't cost much more.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Or a 350 chevy........a knocking rod? what about a knocking valve? Dont let these guys know if its automatic or not .....theyll rip you a new one




And why would I buy an automatic...I may be young and female..but Im not stupid  

*~*lara*~*


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

hsvblondie428 said:


> And why would I buy an automatic...I may be young and female..but Im not stupid
> 
> *~*lara*~*


PWN3D!!!!!!!!!


----------

